# Absenkblei selber machen



## Emilio 38 (29. September 2014)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde ich wollte euch heute mal vorstellen wie man absenkbleie selber machen kann.

Ihr braucht dazu folgendes:

Messing, Edelstahl (VA2/VA4)
Augenschrauben (Baumarkt)
Handbügelsäge
Akkuschrauber
Körner
Hss Bohrer D=4,2
Hss Gewindebohrer M5
Schneidöl
Schleifpapier
Schraubstock
Gliedermaßstab (Zollstock)
Loctite/Sekundenkleber
Edding, Kugelschreiber oder Bleistift

(Optional könnt ihr natürlich auch andere Gewindebohrer verwenden, nur bitte den passenden Bohrer dazu verwenden)

Als erstes müsst ihr die Dichte eures Werkstoffes ermitteln, ich rate eher zu nichtrostenden Werkstoffen, wieso muss ich glaube ich nicht weiter erläutern [emoji1]

1: Nachdem ihr die Dichte ermittelt habt rechnet ihr euch die gewünschte Gramm zahl auf eure länge zurück. 

2: Ihr markiert mit eurem Messgerät die gewünschte länge auf dem Material und markiert diese.

3:Nun sägt ihr euch das Stück ab und entgratet es mit dem Schleifpapier (Scharfe kanten entfernen)

4:Jetzt körnt ihr euch die mitte eures teils an und bohrt es mit dem Bohrer. Hierzu das Werkstück in einen Schraubstock spannen.

5: Ihr gebt etwas Öl auf den gewindebohrer und schneidet das loch nun durch.

6:Nun könnt ihr die Augenschrauben mit Loctite oder Sekundenkleber am Gewinde bestreichen und in die Bohrung drehen. Das soll der schraubensicherung dienen damit diese sich nicht löst. 

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen viel Spaß beim selber bauen [emoji106] [emoji16] 


Werkstofftabelle:

http://www.hug-technik.com/inhalt/ta/metall.htm


----------



## Emilio 38 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Absenkblei selber machen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/29/90c9cd057860dadfbbc17442200f8f86.jpg


Ich habe bei mir das Gewicht mit Hilfe von Schlagzahlen eingeschlagen


----------



## Daniel SN (30. September 2014)

*AW: Absenkblei selber machen*

Nette Geschichte.Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Absenkblei selber machen*

Super, solche Tipps und Bastelgeschichten und daraus entstehende Diskussionen finde ich immer klasse und hilfreich!

Danke dafür!!


----------



## .Sebastian. (30. September 2014)

*AW: Absenkblei selber machen*

An sich eine gute Sache. Danke soweit dafür!
Sieht gut aus, aber mir wäre es zu umständlich. 
Ein Tropfenblei mit Büroklammer tuts zur Not auch.

Was mich auch noch wundert: Wo ist die Öffnung an der Öse deiner Absenkbleie, um es in die Schnur einzuhängen?


----------



## Erik_D (30. September 2014)

*AW: Absenkblei selber machen*

Hi!

1. Die Öse haben keine Öffnung zum Einhängen der Bleie.
2. Die Bleie lösen sich nicht bei einem Hänger.
3. Absenkbleie kosten 1€/ Stk wenn man sie kauft.


Nette Idee, mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (30. September 2014)

*AW: Absenkblei selber machen*

Profis bauen sich Magnetauslöser dran


----------



## Emilio 38 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Absenkblei selber machen*

Die bleie sind dazu gedacht um im Kanal/Fluss wo auch immer reger schiffsverkehr ist die schnurr an den grund des bodens zu befördern. Eingehängt werden die einfach mit einer büroklammer


----------



## jkc (30. September 2014)

*AW: Absenkblei selber machen*



Emilio 38 schrieb:


> ...Eingehängt werden die einfach mit einer büroklammer



Hi, warum dann nicht gleich ein normales Birnenblei / Pearswivel nehmen?
Ich stehe in aller Regel ja auf Eigenbaulösungen, baue auch meine Absenkbleie selber. Aber so schnell wie die bei mir immer verschwinden, halte ich den Aufwand da möglichst gering.
Wo gibt es so schöne Messingnöppis? 
Kommt es bei der Verwendung der Kombination Messing / Va im (salzigen) feuchten Umfeld zur galvanischen Korrosion? 

Wo gibt es taugliche Absenkbleie für 1€/Stück? 


Alles mit Plastikeinhängern, was ich bisher verwendete, wurde von der Schnur eingesägt und hat diese im Dank dafür dann auf kompletter Wurflänge aufgeraut.#d 
Welche Absenkbleie lassen sich bei einem Hänger zuverlässig los werden ohne, dass sie ohnehin regelmäßig verloren gehen? Seit einiger Zeit verzichte ich auf diese Option, und bringe einen kleinen Karabiner fest am Blei an, löst sich bei keinem Hänger, aber auch sonst nicht...
Büroklammerlösungen führen bei mir auf Dauer zu zu vielen Bleiverlusten.

Jedenfalls Danke für die Bauanleitung, schön sehen die Dinger ja aus.
Grüße JK


----------



## Emilio 38 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Absenkblei selber machen*

Ich sage mal so, dass ist bei mir gestern auf Arbeit entstanden. Passiert wenn man zuviel Freizeit hat [emoji23] 

Bin gelernter Zerspanungsmechaniker und habe die dinger mal fix gedreht. 

Zur Korrosion kommt es im Salzwasser tatsächlich. Bei Messing Kupfer und bei VA also Edelstahl bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher.

Wenn ich Pilker für mein Vater selber mache, dann nehm ich normalen Baustahl und lasse diese Hartverchromen. Da passiert beim besten willen nichts. 

Und die Büroklammern die ich benutze sind plastisiert sprich mit einem Kunstoff überzug


----------

